# ootheca hatch time



## Goddard (May 2, 2005)

I have had an ootheca from a chinese mantid for a little more than 4 weeks.

I know the expected time frame is between 2-6weeks normally but is there any way for me to know if I just have a bad ooth. If anyone can give me reassurance i would greatly appreciate it. damn my eagerness


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2005)

Two weeks? Normal time is 4-6 weeks. You have not given it enough time yet. Wait about four more weeks before you decide it's bad.


----------



## Goddard (May 2, 2005)

the box they came in from osh said 2-6

yeah thats kinda what i thought

I just remember them hatching so much faster the last time i incubated


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2005)

They could really hatch at anytime. But not likely in two weeks. Four or five has been average for me. Give it some more time.


----------

